# Redwood Hollowform



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2017)

I got a nice piece of sinker redwood from @Anthony a while back, and I decided to make a little hollowform. Probably about 6" tall including the doodad on top(didn't measure it). 

The 'finial' is maple that I textured then burned with a torch... Used a little copper sheet as an accent. One coat of General salad bowl finish.

I'm not sold on the whole thing, so feel free to rip it apart or tell me how I could have made it better!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Aug 12, 2017)

David, I think the vessel shape is real nice, the bead on top could be a little shorter perhaps and the "handle" seems big, perhaps thinner/shorter? and more dimpling on handle and copper if your trying to make it look hand-hammered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 12, 2017)

I love the shape! Love the texturing too. Aesthetically, the piece on top seems a little big to me, shorten a bit maybe?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 12, 2017)

Love the form David, and the topper is cool but I'd like seeing it a bit narrower as others have mentioned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2017)

Doc, as far as I'm concerned you shouldn't change a dam thing. I'm normally not a fan if the copper plating but it looks sweet here! Tony


----------



## jasonb (Aug 12, 2017)

I like the profile, not sold on the "unibrow" Might I suggest a collaboration with @duncsuss?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 12, 2017)

I love the shape of the hollowform, but agree the "doodad" on top seems a little big. Perhaps a little shorter and a little smaller diameter....like this....




Nice work! Wish I had half your turning skills.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2017)

On the finial, maybe see how it looks if you took it the other way and went much wider. With the shape that might go really well....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 13, 2017)

Very well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow - that vessel shape is spot on. I love the curve on the bottom (That gets me in trouble when I get caught looking) and the lift the vessel gets from the height of the shoulders. The copper was a good call especially in that it reflects the colors of the redwood to help it blend. But the finial just doesn't fit IMO. I would just try an entirely different shape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2017)

@DKMD your work always amazes me 

Haven't seen @Anthony around in a while

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 13, 2017)

I really like it! The only thing that jumped out at me was it could be shinier for my tastes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice work as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 14, 2017)

Agree with everyone above, I need to learn how to get such a flowing curve like that, one thing I suck at.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2017)

I like everything but the handle....
How about something in this sort of style...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Aug 16, 2017)

Keller,
Form is spot on (as usual).
Lose the topper, take it in the house and have your wife poke some dried flowers in it (may sound weird but try it).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 16, 2017)

What about doing away with the black maple all together and just having the copper pipe/ring?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 17, 2017)

NOPE I like it the original way...that's what gave the piece character.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 17, 2017)

The hollowform is beautifully proportioned.

I was trying to work out why the handle was causing so many people to suggest it be changed, but couldn't put my finger on it. Then @Lou Currier got me looking at it a different way -- perhaps not the size, but something about the form could be adjusted? I think it's because the stick is mostly straight, but with a bend at the middle. Maybe if the stick is made more curved, as a sort of reflection of the top of the hollowform? Here's a quick & dirty Photoshop with some warp applied to the stick ... it might be a bit too large, but I think the shape is more fitting to the form.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 17, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> NOPE I like it the original way...that's what have the piece character.



After looking at it again, I don't think just the copper ring works, looks like something is missing and it doesn't work proportionally.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 17, 2017)

I like it, sometimes trying to figure out why something seems a little out of place is what makes art interesting. Guess that is why people pay big money for paintings that look like a well used drop cloth. Now everyone join hands and meditate until the hidden meaning comes to us.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 17, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Now everyone join hands and meditate until the hidden meaning comes to us.



How about "Now everyone join hands and _*medicate*_ until the hidden meaning comes to us"?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 17, 2017)

I always medicate when I meditate... I put the rum in rumination.

Thanks for all the suggestions... All of your ideas will help me make a better piece next time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 21, 2017)

I like the base. It leans towards a rustic or antique. If it were me the attachment at the top doesn't carry that through. It is more pristine, .... What if the attachment were kinda like a damaged attachment or piece that had rusted or broken off. Giving the over all feeling that the whole work was part of some thing bigger ages ago. IMHO

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 28, 2017)

I think it the handle were shorter and asymmetrically mounted it would look better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 28, 2017)

Reading all the comments I can tell this is something you are ashamed of so I think you should send it to me so it is not tarnishing the mainland any longer. I know what you are thinking, you could not do something like that to such a great person like myself. David, I am going to do this for you and that is all there is to it. You can owe me one later brother. I will PM my mailing address so you can get it sent off the mainland immediately.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Reading all the comments I can tell this is something you are ashamed of so I think you should send it to me so it is not tarnishing the mainland any longer. I know what you are thinking, you could not do something like that to such a great person like myself. David, I am going to do this for you and that is all there is to it. You can owe me one later brother. I will PM my mailing address so you can get it sent off the mainland immediately.



You're just a giver! Send me the new addy, and I'll get it headed your way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 28, 2017)

Something tells me it will be a "D I Y" kit like the tiny Texan got for his birthday.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Something tells me it will be a "D I Y" kit like the tiny Texan got for his birthday.



I'll send you this turd and a blank of something else so you can make your own. No strings. No gimmicks. Minimal shenanigans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'll send you this turd and a blank of something else so you can make your own. No strings. No gimmicks. Minimal shenanigans.



Never mind. If there is only minimal shenanigans it's not worth the effort.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## pinky (Sep 4, 2017)

just a thought

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

